# Proud Owner of a Crazy fish!



## 50cent$13 (Jan 3, 2005)

I posted pics of my piranha way back when he was younger, many beleived it was a S.sanchezi or otherwise a red throated piranha. I now beleive with research, that this fish also resembles a ruby red spilorpleura, s.altispinis, even possibly a compressus. Here are updated photos, can anyone please give me a positive identification.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Pics are pretty blurry so I wouldn't say for sure, but I think it's _likely_ altspinis


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

never seen anyhting like it...interesting fish...what did it say it was when u bought it???


----------



## 50cent$13 (Jan 3, 2005)

here was the first pic from december


----------



## 50cent$13 (Jan 3, 2005)

I payed $150 in toronto, and I was told it was the Black Piranha, also known as the red throated diamond piranha


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

A close up of the belly and a shot where the edge of the tail isn't bent away from the camera would help alot. It isn't compressus because there are no spots (unless the new pictures are just really blurry) and it's not sanchezi because the shape is wrong.


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

looks like a red throated spilo too me and god i hope you didnt pay 150 $$ for a juvenile


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

50cent$13 said:


> I payed $150 in toronto, and I was told it was the Black Piranha, also known as the red throated diamond piranha
> [snapback]998818[/snapback]​


and as far as ive learned in like a year or two off this site their is no red throated rhom!!


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

i saw the same pic in the unidentified piranha forum. definately a serra though, and ive never heard of a red throated rhom. sweet fish though


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

Got me. The head goes down to steep. Mabye he's mentaly challenged?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Move it to ID section for Frank to look at. Looks like a red throated rhom and I know there's no such fish.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like a serrasalmus spilopleura to me.... Frank should be able to tell you for sure. Nice looking serra


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

looks alot liek a spilo to me


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Serrasalmus Medinai?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Medinai has yellow eyes and would have had a (faint) humeral spot at that size. A Medinai also looks more Spilo-ish (so with a head shape that looks a bit more like a Pygocentrus).

I think it's S. sanchezi, but I'm not too sure...

*_Moved to Piranha Species ID_*


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm not to sure it's a Sanchezi

Edit: Mabye he is but from the photo of my Sanchezi that I took out of the tank laying down being measured shows a slight difference in the way the head slance down. Mine has more of a skee slope but his drops more steeply.

Hmmm....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Medinai has yellow eyes and would have had a (faint) humeral spot at that size. A Medinai also looks more Spilo-ish (so with a head shape that looks a bit more like a Pygocentrus).
> 
> I think it's S. sanchezi, but I'm not too sure...
> 
> ...


i 2nd that jonas. i also think its S. Sanchezi


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

themainman said:


> I'm not to sure it's a Sanchezi
> 
> Edit: Mabye he is but from the photo of my Sanchezi that I took out of the tank laying down being measured shows a slight difference in the way the head slance down. Mine has more of a skee slope but his drops more steeply.
> 
> ...


Some Rhoms look bulky and heavy-built, others torpedo-shaped: specimen of the the same species can vary depending on locality - maybe that's the case with this fish as well...
But as said, I'm not 100% sure it's an S. sanchezi indeed - it's just the closest call to me.


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

I wish I could mail out this photograph to someone so they can post it for me.

Yes his pic, the from where it slants down is definetly longer and pointier than mine. Mine right now measures in at 5.5" on the dot, the pic in my hands was when he was 5".


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nice fish. S. sanchezi.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID complete.


----------

